# Narys Policia



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

Well we have had this boy offered to us with a deal that I personally could not refuse, He is a Faro son and and is 8 yrs old and almost done breeding. This is a boy that will teach me much and he will have a forever home. I will put his pedigree for all to view. But just need to vent about this boy before I exploded. It has been a deal that has been a long time coming


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

Nary's Policia I don't know what I did wrong bu Monitors can you please edit


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/457353.html

Not a mod but I had to see who his dogs are - fantastic looking boy. LOL, he's my puppy's uncle ( Held )


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks Jenn I don't understand what I'm doing wrong when trying to put up pedigree's. Yes he is quite the boy. I havn't picked him up yet due to Narys being in Canada and I being in Illinois. I will say I was sick when I found out that he was sold to the guy in Canada a year and a half ago


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I fixed the link and sent you a PM Chuck.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I don't know much about working line Pedigree's.... But I know nice dogs when I see them. That is ONE nice looking guy.


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

Val the pictures don't do this boy any justice, Because of the temperment issues with Ghost we went to N Carolina to meet Ghosts parents. I was more impressed with Narys than Ghosts mom Leka and after meeting them and going out to Montana to see Congo Vikar we were comfortable in the Ghost / Cira breeding. Like I said before I won't sleep well tonight thinking of bring this wonderful boy home


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

CONGRATS to you, Chuck!! What a super addition to your line-up. I am so happy he will have a forever home, too!







Chuck, you've met some impressive and influential dogs! Maybe you can share what it was like to meet/see Narys, Congo, Leka? Did you get to see Faro, Cak, or Norbo? All very nice dogs.


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

Patti Now I have to go on what I remember about Narys, I met him when the Rambo's owned him. Narys is a very dominent dog at least to the females that he is around. Cathy sat down on the ground and got a chance to see his soft side which is not seen often, and when the sleeve came out he was all business. Now leka his mate,and it was only after meeting Congo Vikar her father I soon understood her temperment, she was a nice girl but not as friendly as Narys. I even seen the look that leka gave Narys after he was sitting in Cathys lap as to like what are you doing, did you loose your mind. It was only after meeting them 2 beautiful dogs did we decide on breeding their son Ghost to Cira. Then I got to meet the legendary Congo Vikar. Wow what a strong presence he gave us right of the bat. Although being 12 at the time you still felt his strong presence that he had thrown off to you without even trying. Although Congo was not approuchable I was able to meet him from about 5 feet away and at 12 years old you could still see the sparkle in this boys eyes. Even as strong presence he threw of to who ever he met he still had the soft side of him that most don't get a chance to see. Dari's s young son then came out with this boy and then we got to see that side of him, He played with him as if he was just another dogs and could see the little boy in Congo finally surfuce, and got a chance to see him chase prarie dogs back into their hole like it was a game. I didn't get a chance to see him work in person, but got a chance to see a video of him work with I think it was Daryl Ehret, wow what strenght this boy had. unfortunatly Faro was already gone to Dayrls kennel and Cak was at the fertility clinic get semen collected so I didn't get a chance to see them. Daryl could probably discribe these dog a whole lot better than I can being he worked them and has Faro Policia in his kennel


----------



## darylehret (Mar 19, 2006)

Congratulations Chuck! I have not seen Narys in person, but have heard first hand accounts from those who have, and _impressed they were!_ By all accounts, more than just good looking ;-) Faro is rather dog-dominant as well, has that warmth of character, and all-business when it's time to work. He puts this character very well into his pups, as well. The prey drive he puts in, is not as much that crazy toy-prey we often see today, but real-prey. And backs down from _NOTHING._


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

Hey Daryl were you the one in the video's of working Congo and Cak?


----------



## darylehret (Mar 19, 2006)

No, I think these are the only pictures of me on the net. The first with my 2-2 Titus bitch, and the second with my Cak son...


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Chuck, thank you so much for the info! This fills in a lot, and really rounds out the picture of these dogs a lot. I'm excited for you to be getting Narys. A Faro son is fantastic!!

Daryl, by the way, I took much of what you said about these dogs into consideration before getting my own Grimm, Congo's son. We had a very rough beginning. I have had to "become another person"-- you probably understand what I mean. But after a lot of work, I am a much stronger leader for Grimm. He is responsive, attentive-- yes, a strong dog with a strong mind-- but I have the upper hand now.







He is a warm character, even a snuggler-- but a truly strong dog. We are happy together now, and I am glad I have (and continue to) put in the work to change myself for him. He doesn't challenge me much now, we have a good relationship. Thank you for your guidance.

Intriguing to me is what Chuck, Daryl, and Dari all say-- these dogs have real seriousness, available aggression, for real-life situations where they need it... yet most have warm characters with their families and close friends. These old lines seem to have a character that is more for work than some of the more recent sporting lines. I can't at all explain what I mean, I haven't the vocabulary. These are just adaptable, bombproof dogs that read a situation and take things seriously when they need to, and very quickly. The confidence amazes me. The self-posessed natures of these dogs. They just seem to rule their worlds on some level. Hard to define here, sorry.

I can hardly wait for pics of Narys.. and maybe Daryl will break down and treat us to a few more of Faro. (he looks GOOD, by the way Daryl) These dogs have so much to contribute!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Hey, there's Rook!!







I remember him!! I am sure he is happy in his new home. What a gorgeous dog.









Sorry Daryl, you look nice, too.


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

I really like the 2nd picture myself Daryl


----------



## darylehret (Mar 19, 2006)

I miss them both, Rook was a great dog, fantastic aggression and drive, though very dominant. I don't use the 'dominant' term very lightly. Dora was great in many respects, but not ideal for schutzhund, herself. You're judged by what you're producing for, by what you're producing with, and she wasn't representative of that type, so didn't inspire much confidence to potential buyers for sport.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Daryl, I will bet that Dora was a very intelligent dog. IMHO just because a dog, especially a female doesn't do well in a discipline doesn't mean she can't produce workers. I would also bet that there was a kindness about Dora, she might have made a great service dog and to me that is every bit as important as SchH. But that is just me.


----------



## darylehret (Mar 19, 2006)

I don't disagree, she really produced some great pups that could do well in schutzhund in their own right, and offered some rare qualities to her offspring. But our intended breeding focus is for BOTH sport and real work, not too oriented toward one to be incapable of the other. It just makes sense to use the best representatives in your program for what you are trying to produce. Prospective buyers understandably may have their reservations about a particular parent that isn't exemplary of what they want from the offspring. Anyway, I'd prefer to tighten the quality of my breeding stock before I expand to twenty or forty dogs. She was a fine dog, but that just wasn't quite appropriate for fulfilling my goals, and having considered the other producers I've retained.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I knew you had your reasons, wasn't picking at your program.


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

Daryl I'm glad to see there are others out there that think the way I do. Narys will be coming home in 2 weeks so I will let you know what I think of the boy as soon as he adjusts here and I can fully work him. But being a Faro son I have no doubt that he is what I've been looking for.


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

Well 3 more days and this wonderful pair comes home. ( Narys & Rena ) I will be traveling to Canada to get them. Since have these guy's offer to us I have done so much homework my head is still spinning. and after loosing our Odon to our breeding program Narys all working lines will helpimprove our program and we are so excited I can't stand it much more. Even though he is 8 years old he will help improve or lines, So Ghost move over your Daddy is coming


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I am pacing the floor here... it's like someone is in labor.







Narys and Rena both bring so much to the table. Have you gotten the word out, blabbed a bit, so law enforcement and SAR and dogsports enthusiasts know what is being added to your line up? I can hardly wait for some pics of these two. 

Please Chuck have a safe and happy trip up to Canada and back!!


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

Yes I have passed the word around to many places and we are pacing the floors also here. I was a bit concerned about getting the dogs with my injuries, but I seem to be healing fast and have no unussal pain in the arm like I did earlier in the week so I think I will have no problems. The Rambo's his original owners said that I would have no problem with them so their vote of confindence makes me feel at ease. And yes I have my passport ready and just have to load the truck up and off we go, and yes I will be very careful. Lots of picture to come when I get back


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

Well he is finally here. I still can't believe it. So much I keeppinching myself to make sure it is not a dream. Here is a picture of our new boy with his mate Rena







[/img]


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

The Black sable is Narys and the other is Rena


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

GORGEOUS. I can hardly wait for more info about them as you get to know them, Chuck!


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

Patti here are a few more pics of the BIG HAM







[/img]







[/img]


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

ROFL!! "This is my best side.. no, wait, THIS is my best side.... I'm ready for my close-up!"







Wow, he's so DARK Chuck.. really nice pigment on him. He has the same heavy-boned legs Faro has. He has such a calm look in his eyes, as if "Yeah, might be new here and all, but that's okay.. I'll own the place in a few days anyway. Not easy bein' king, ya know, but somebody's gotta do it." Looks like a proud guy without an ounce of nervousness in him in his new home!


----------

